# cannot update group policies on win xp clients



## indikawmib (Oct 31, 2007)

I am relatively new to Server 2003 and and trying to teach myself active directory. I have 2 pc's set up:

The server is running windows server 2003 and is setup as a domain controller.
The client pc is running WinXP pro sp2 and is a member of the domain.

I created a user account in a new OU I made, and linked a new GPO to it. The only group policy change I made was to remove add/remove programs from the control panel.
When I log into the server as the new user account I made, the group policy works fine and add/remove programs is gone.
When I log into the client PC as the same user onto the domain (I'm not logging into "this computer"), add remove programs is there. The group policy is not working at all it seems.

I'm wondering if there could be a firewall issue blocking the GP from being applied to the client PC? Or is there something I am missing that I need to set up on the client win xp machine? Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

Start run type cmd

type gpupdate /force and see what happens.

You say the server was effected by the GP have you got the server in the OU you created cause that is usually in the domain controllers folder.

Does the OU folder have have a picture of a folder on it.

The Firewall wont block Group policy

Did you right click the OU and then create the GP.


----------



## Ngethe (Sep 12, 2007)

Additionally, you could type gpupdate /force /target:user to refresh the policy settings for the user who's logged on.


----------



## indikawmib (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried with this command as well. but still on the client group policies not updated. I have applied group policies to domain as well as to OU. non of them changing group policies on the client







jonno112 said:


> Start run type cmd
> 
> type gpupdate /force and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ngethe (Sep 12, 2007)

A useful tool you can use to troubleshoot group policy issues is rsop and gpresult.At the command prompt, type gpresult when logged in at the workstation and you will be able to view which policies are applied and those that are filtered.Additionally you may want to confirm that you did not apply the settings on the default domain policy or domain controllers OU.For that policy to be working on the DC, it must have been modified either on the domain controllers OU or the default domain policy


----------

